# Pacific GP Summer Drift Fest May 28th



## GwagDesigns (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a blast shooting this event at Pacific Grand Prix's Track last weekend. Lot of familiar faces showed up including Drift Union from Canada. (The purple train)

Full Gallery:
GwagDesigns - Photography by David Hintze - Washington Based Automotive & Drifting Photographer






















For anyone else who is keeping up with Formula Drift, the below image is of rookie Walker Wilkerson, in one of his other cars, who was pulling reverse entries all day, on a go kart track. He's a beast.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 5, 2011)

3rd shot is best of the bunch.  Nice and sharp, good action and expressions.


----------

